# Solved: Windows 95 changes file icons.Want to change them back.



## diowrite (Jul 21, 2014)

Hi Tech Forum,
I have been using an old Windows 95 disk on a computer to try and recover data off of 5 1/4 inch disks. I have had some success. I even got Imgburn to work after struggling with shfolder.dll errors.
The contents of all 5 1/4 disks will be transferred to individual Folders on the desktop and then burned to CDs.
Here is my "problem."
I was copying the contents of 5 1/4 inch disks to the desktop into Folders. All was proceeding well.
My worry and solution: If I tried (stupidly) to open a file from the disk that was in one of the desktop folders, and something went wrong, I just delete the Folder off the Desktop, create a new one,and put a fresh copy of all the files from the original 5 1/4 into the new folder on the desktop. (Then, get the Folder burned to CD without messing it up again.)
Well, my vision is not too good and I mistakenly tried to open a file on the actual 5 1/4 inch disk while displayed on desktop and some of the files turned from windows icon to Wordpad icon.
Therefore, I believe they are now changed on the original 5 1/4 disk also.
How may I put everything back as it was originally so all the files on the particular 5 1/4 Main disk have the windows icon?
Help me, Obi-Wan: How may I put everything back as it was on the 5 1/4 so all the files have the windows icon and several do not have the Wordpad icon?
I have tried most everything. 
So much for 47 years working with computers?
Regards,
diowrite


----------



## CleaverX (Sep 27, 2012)

Hello,
Files do not have icons, the icons are generated by Windows based on the file extension and association. When Windows does not know hot to open a specific file, it gives it a generic icon. You did something that caused Windows to associate those files with WordPad, so you must now remove that association from the file types which are present on your 5 1/4 floppies.


Regards
The Cleaver


----------



## diowrite (Jul 21, 2014)

Hi Cleaver,
You are most kind to respond to my thread. 
Thank you.
I am actually familiar with all you wrote.
The problem is, I have no idea how to do something to cause Windows to not associate those files with WordPad. 
How do I remove that association from some of the file types which are present on my 5 1/4 floppy so that I get the generic windows logo back?
Regards and many thanks for your help,
diowrite

Added on edit: It turns out that there were some DRW files on the disk that are now assigned to be opened by Notepad. I did not cause this, directly. So, I am confused. The DRW extension files came from a program called Freelance, used in the 1990's. So, I have to associate the DRW files with a program other than Notepad that windows does not recognize, thus the desire for a windows logo icon. I do not know what to do.


----------



## CleaverX (Sep 27, 2012)

Well you need to simply remove any program association from those files, there is an article on how to access the file association in both Windows 95 and 98. Just scroll until you find the DRW extension, then select it to edit its properties, simply blank out the fields associated with 'Open with' or 'Edit'. You would need to do this for every file type that had its association paired with WordPad.


Regards
The Cleaver


----------



## diowrite (Jul 21, 2014)

Hi Cleaver, I think I figured it out. (Notepad does not work to open DRW files, anyway.) First, at the top of the list of File Types, I noticed that an extension was assigned to DRW files and that extension logo was on each of the DRW files on disk. I removed the icon assigned, as the extension to DRW, which content type opened with Notepad. Then, I went to DRW extension, further down on the File Types List, and highlighted it. DRW's Content Type was to Open With Notepad. I then clicked Edit, and removed "Open" from the Actions window. So, now nothing was assigned as an extension to identify for Content Type or to even open DRW files. I next clicked on "Change Icon." I picked from the list and assigned the file with the generic windows logo as the icon for the DRW files. The generic Windows logo file was chosen because Windows does not NOW know how to open the DRW files. Once I clicked Apply, the Notepad logo on the DRW files on disk then changed to the generic windows logo. I believe all is back to normal. Cleaver, It is people like you who make this forum work. Great to work with you and I am eternally grateful. I gained some confidence and just had to trust myself and use the knowledge that I had, along with your thoughtful input, to make it all happen. The coffee is on me, M8. Regards and thanks, diowrite


----------



## CleaverX (Sep 27, 2012)

Glad to be able to contribute, all that is left is to mark this thread as solved. Good luck with your project.


All the best
The Cleaver


----------



## diowrite (Jul 21, 2014)

Thank you Cleaver for assisting in this matter.
Thank you. Thank you.
Great help. 
Regards, diowrite


----------

